# Sylvania Panel neutral and ground



## John Hull (Oct 27, 2013)

I just moved into a home built in 1983, I want to add a pony panel at the back of the house. I'm a high voltage lineman so don't work in electrical panels very often, I would like an electricians comments. 

The panel is a Sylvania BC 24125, the white neutral comes in the top of the panel with the bus going to the bottom of the panel to a connection plate. An insulated ground is then tied to the neutral with a connector, going back out the top of the panel to the water line as a ground. 

Nowhere can I find the neutral and ground being tied together in the panel. Am I missing something, this looks weird as I know this should be tied together in the panel. The neutral bus at the bottom has a plate where the wires from the house come together and looks like it is isolated from the panel, could this have a wire connected to the panel that I can't see? Comments
John H


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Is there a main breaker outside the home?


----------



## John Hull (Oct 27, 2013)

The wires are connected directly to the meter. No disconnect on the outside of the house


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

John Hull said:


> I just moved into a home built in 1983, I want to add a pony panel at the back of the house. I'm a high voltage lineman so don't work in electrical panels very often, I would like an electricians comments.
> 
> The panel is a Sylvania BC 24125, the white neutral comes in the top of the panel with the bus going to the bottom of the panel to a connection plate. An insulated ground is then tied to the neutral with a connector, going back out the top of the panel to the water line as a ground.
> 
> ...


 

Please take a picture of the panel and post it .


----------



## John Hull (Oct 27, 2013)

IMG 1025

Not sure if this will work


----------



## John Hull (Oct 27, 2013)

http://postimg.org/my.php?gallery=aw9bua9q

See if this works for pics


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

John Hull said:


> http://postimg.org/my.php?gallery=aw9bua9q
> 
> See if this works for pics


Nope


----------



## John Hull (Oct 27, 2013)

http://postimg.org/image/6jbqqx17h/49773305/

http://postimg.org/image/7x3dm80gt/9c25a850/

http://postimg.org/image/dwe7tudmv/09fcf25e/

If this does not work not sure how to post pics


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

most panels have a bonding strip or jumper that ties them together
usually fastened at one of the locations on the neutral buss
if this it to be a main panel the buss needs to be bonded
if its used as a sub panel the bonding strip needs to be removed.


----------



## John Hull (Oct 27, 2013)

This is the main panel and I don't see a bonding strip or jumper. It looks this is the original panel, would the code be different in 1983. Ontario code

I think the pics uploaded okay this time.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

that panel is factory configured as a sub panel by the looks of it 
a bonding strip is not present. if one is required you may have to run a suitably sized conductor from the neutral bus to the ground bus.
but that depends on the code in your country


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

See that brass screw? It goes back into the tub.


----------



## bwhite824 (Oct 7, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> See that brass screw? It goes back into the tub.


Yeah, this can be verified by reading that white sticker in the upper right corner :whistling2:


----------



## John Hull (Oct 27, 2013)

The white sticker
"Where electrical inspection authorities requires the neutral assembly to be disconnected from the enclosure, remove the brass screw from the neutral assembly" 

And all along I was looking for a buss bar or bonding bar to be connected to this. Guess I couldn't see the forest for the trees or brass screw, that's why I asked. Now I can connect a pony panel with out worry
Thanks, love the whistling smiley for those of us that don't read.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

gnuuser said:


> that panel is factory configured as a sub panel by the looks of it
> a bonding strip is not present. if one is required you may have to run a suitably sized conductor from the neutral bus to the ground bus.
> but that depends on the code in your country


Bull chit. There is clearly a mbj present.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

John Hull said:


> I just moved into a home built in 1983, I want to add a pony panel at the back of the house. I'm a high voltage lineman so don't work in electrical panels very often, I would like an electricians comments.
> 
> The panel is a Sylvania BC 24125, the white neutral comes in the top of the panel with the bus going to the bottom of the panel to a connection plate. An insulated ground is then tied to the neutral with a connector, going back out the top of the panel to the water line as a ground.
> 
> ...


Possibly, I am misunderstanding what you are describing, but if the connection at the bottom of the bus that you say is tied to the incoming NEUTRAL is then connected to the water pipe (If the pipe has sufficient contact with the earth), you should be okay.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

John Hull said:


> This is the main panel and I don't see a bonding strip or jumper. It looks this is the original panel, would the code be different in 1983. Ontario code
> 
> I think the pics uploaded okay this time.



windows 7 screen shot


image upload no compression


screenshot tool


Not sure about Canada, but here we can't run all the grounds through one hole like in these pics.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

The brass screw at the top just left of the 2 neutral lugs is the bonding screw. You are good. The sticker says to remove it if it is a sub panel. :thumbsup:
Sorry, hadn't refreshed my page in a while. I always show up late to the party.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I want to move to Canada so I can install sideways panels, romex without paper, marrettes, metal device boxes and say "It's aboot time I went to the supply house and got some marrettes, eh!"


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

didnt see the screw until i got a close up pic.(too much night shift work and lack of sleep from noisy neighbors):laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

MTW said:


> I want to move to Canada so I can install sideways panels, romex without paper, marrettes, metal device boxes and say "It's aboot time I went to the supply house and got some marrettes, eh!"


 
I have lived in Canada Since 1959 , and guess what ...

I have never heard anyone say IT'S ABOOT TIME !



What do you think ? :blink:


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i hate those neutral bus, i would get rid of this weird panel and put a bigger one since it is already full


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

oldtimer said:


> I have lived in Canada Since 1959 , and guess what ...
> 
> I have never heard anyone say IT'S ABOOT TIME !
> 
> ...


I've heard the "aboot" thing is Ontario only, so you must not be from Ontario, eh?


----------

